# On recherche: bonnes âmes intérimaires



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 

Je me permets de faire passer une annonce pour une amie en train de finir son mémoire. Si vous êtes intérimaire et avez quelques minutes à consacrer à son questionnaire, vous aurez fait votre bonne action du jour 

Bonne soirée et merci !



> ***Avis Aux Intérimaires***
> 
> Étudiante en dernière année de master en psychologie du travail, je mène une étude en vue de l'obtention de mon diplôme. Je m'intéresse à l'incertitude dans le monde du travail et votre avis m'intéresse !
> 
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Juillet 2011)




----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juillet 2011)

Quand je pense au mal qu'on a eu à se débarrasser des enquêtes et autres sondages de Finn... Je crois qu'il va falloir faire une piqûre de rappel... Ça tombe bien, Jp est là


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (22 Juillet 2011)

Ouais, tous les passe-droit ces modos. 

Scandâle. 



(J'ai quand même demandé très officiellement à Nephou à pouvoir placarder mes ptites cases sur les murs du Bar  )


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2011)

[MGZ] Black Beru;9125052 a dit:
			
		

> (J'ai quand même demandé très officiellement à Nephou à pouvoir placarder mes ptites cases sur les murs du Bar  )



Qui est-ce?


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Juillet 2011)

Un substitut de compteur d'eau


----------



## PoorMonsteR (24 Juillet 2011)

[QUOTE='[MGZ] (...) vous aurez fait votre bonne action du jour  (...)[/QUOTE]
BA effectuée.


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Juillet 2011)

Mais... BlackBeru il avait pas été banni par WebO ?


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (24 Juillet 2011)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> BA effectuée.



Yay ! Merci pour elle 




Sindanárië a dit:


> Mais... BlackBeru il avait pas été banni par WebO ?



Oui, à l'épisode 32 saison 5 de "MacGeneration, ou Dallas en Helvétie". Mais on en est à la saison 15 maintenant, tu retardes


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2011)

Ah bon?  Je dois vieillir, parce que&#8230;


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Juillet 2011)

Donc, toi BlackBeru tu es Suzanne dans la série ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (18 Octobre 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Quand je pense au mal qu'on a eu à se débarrasser des enquêtes et autres sondages de Finn... Je crois qu'il va falloir faire une piqûre de rappel... Ça tombe bien, Jp est là



Faux, on ne s'en ai jamais débarrassé, juste que je m'en lassé :sleep: et préférait s'enlacer :love:

Ah oui, au fait, je sors du bois


----------



## macinside (19 Octobre 2011)

vous ici ? :rateau:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (19 Octobre 2011)

[MGZ] Black Beru;9082502 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me permets de faire passer une annonce pour une amie en train de finir son mémoire. Si vous êtes intérimaire et avez quelques minutes à consacrer à son questionnaire, vous aurez fait votre bonne action du jour
> 
> Bonne soirée et merci !



'tain déjà que tu ne modères plus ta partie du forum mais en plus tu viens faire la pub pour ta copine dans cet endroit infâme qui enferme les sujets les plus nuisibles, qui plus est vilains.


----------

